# red tail catfish



## *Nataliie* (Aug 11, 2009)

Can any one help me my patner has brought one of these cat fish and i was wondering how fast the grow as i have small fish in the tank, my tank is 350 litres im just worried how big hes gunna get amd also what food shud i be feeding it


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Is this a joke?


----------



## *Nataliie* (Aug 11, 2009)

Berber King said:


> Is this a joke?


Nope its no joke i only ask as ppl on u tube feed all sorts and i wanted some advise on this catfish


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

I would either try to rehome the catfish or start looking into getting a massive tank.


----------



## *Nataliie* (Aug 11, 2009)

O crap thats a big fish does it get big quickly


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

*Nataliie* said:


> O crap thats a big fish does it get big quickly


I imagine that it will become stunted in a small tank and not live very long, this is what happens with most other fish. One of these types of fish that really should come with a warning.


----------



## tomkinsm (Dec 3, 2010)

River Monsters: Massive Red-Tailed Catfish : Video : Animal Planet

watch that


----------



## *Nataliie* (Aug 11, 2009)

Middleton Mouse said:


> I imagine that it will become stunted in a small tank and not live very long, this is what happens with most other fish. One of these types of fish that really should come with a warning.


My partner went to a aquaruim store and they gave no warning just said it will grow to abour 12inches


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

They grow to 2-4ft, even bigger. You need a good 1000ltrs or more. Tbh I would take them back



Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Is it definitely a red tail catfish, like the one in the pic?


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Is it definitely a Redtail catfish (_Phractocephalus hemioliopterus_):









or a Red Tailed Black shark (_Epalzeorhynchos bicolor_):









The first one will grow in excess of 3 feet long in the aquarium, and can easily hit the 24" mark within the first year. They grow extremely quickly, eat lots of meaty foods, produce lots of waste, and usually end up eating everything else in the tank.

Hopefully, you have the fish in the second picture, a Red-tailed black shark. They grow to 6 inches long, eat a variety of widely available foods, and although they can be pretty territorial, don't pose such a threat to your existing fish.

In all honesty, if you have the first fish, it is basically going to need an indoor pond. I would return it for a refund, as the shop has misled you, or put it for sale on an aquatics site. You will find it much harder to rehome as it grows.

Best,
Paul


----------



## *Nataliie* (Aug 11, 2009)

I have the first pic this sucks its a very cute fish but i know its not right for my tank setup but try tell the other half


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Get the other half to check the following link on Monster Fish Keepers. It is possible to keep this fish long term, but I wouldn't want to mislead you into thinking it is easy or cheap. 

So you want to keep a RTC (Red Tailed Catfish)?

Best,
Paul


----------



## *Nataliie* (Aug 11, 2009)

I need to rehome it i have put it oncthe classifids so hopefully so 1 will have the space but to grow an inch a mouth i cant keep him


----------



## *Nataliie* (Aug 11, 2009)

Taken back to store they were shocked i wasnt told anything


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

*Nataliie* said:


> Taken back to store they were shocked i wasnt told anything


I saw your classified add, do they really only cost 15quid


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

mrkeda said:


> I saw your classified add, do they really only cost 15quid


Many fish farms around the world can provide 'monster' species to shops for cheap prices, including big catfish, pacus, african lungfish and even Arapaima. All are widely available, but it's up to responsible shops not to import them and palm them off to unknowing customers.

Best,
Paul


----------



## *Nataliie* (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for ur help and yea only paid 15 at watermaque in taunton lucky we have a watermarque in yeovil took him back there alot of people working in these stores thou dnt no anything about fish andtell u loads of crap


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

*Nataliie* said:


> Thanks for ur help and yea only paid 15 at watermaque in taunton lucky we have a watermarque in yeovil took him back there alot of people working in these stores thou dnt no anything about fish andtell u loads of crap


You did the right thing ,hats off to you : victory:


----------



## *Nataliie* (Aug 11, 2009)

Can any1 recommend a fish for me like this one


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

Bullgof plec

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## *Nataliie* (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive already got 3 didmt plecs dnt want to many as i know they will get big any other fish? I already have 2 silver sharks 4 bamboo shrimp 1armid shrimp 1 molly 3 tetras


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

You could do with more tetra, as they are shooling fish, should have 5-6. Could add a few other typea of tetra. Or how about some dwarf cichlids? 



Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## *Nataliie* (Aug 11, 2009)

Cichlids are only suppose to be with there own spec aint they i want some fish that are gunna get big bit some tetras obly live for about 18months i was told i have also got 2 other catfish but one wont get that big i was told


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

You can put in a male and 2 female dwarf cichlids. They get to about 2-3cm's. 



Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Nataliie* said:


> Cichlids are only suppose to be with there own spec aint they i want some fish that are gunna get big bit some tetras obly live for about 18months i was told i have also got 2 other catfish but one wont get that big i was told


no, dwarf cichlids are fine with other fish. how about a pair of kribs? they grow a bit bigger than most dwarfs, but are ok with other fish. a lot of tetras live five years or more.
if you want catfish like the red tail but smaller, why not get a couple of pictus cats? they are relared to red tails, but only grow to 5". they're bright silver with black spots like a dalmatian.


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

Keyholes are 'peaceful' enough to be in a community tank. Apistos (dwarf cichlids) too. I'd steer clear of german rams, as they are very sensitive to water perameters. Could also get kribinesis (sp), festivums, rainbow cichlids. Avoid sevs, good when small but when they reach full size, are aggressive. 


Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

Electric yellow cichlids are peaceful, get to about 4-5"


Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## *Nataliie* (Aug 11, 2009)

Hiya that catfish i have 1 and im thinking of getting another so glad im on this site so many ppl helping me i have a 350 litre tank so i dnt really want fish that will stay small id love fish that will grow slowly like my plecs and catfish that i have my tank looks a lil empty atm


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

How about Hoplo catfish or Bumblebee catfish? Both stay reasonably small, and the hoplos especially are pretty active.

Best,
Paul


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

Remb that you need to build the levels of bottom feeders, middle and top. Too many of one, can cause mishaps

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RubyRoo12 (Jun 20, 2012)

port hoplo catfish are brilliant, grow to a nice size and they are out swimming pretty much all day so dont hide lots like some other catfish types


----------



## *Nataliie* (Aug 11, 2009)

Im gunna try and get this hoplo catfish my local aqua store shud be able to get me one she has got me other fish before plus they will grow to the same asy other fish but do they grow fast? X


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Nataliie* said:


> Im gunna try and get this hoplo catfish my local aqua store shud be able to get me one she has got me other fish before plus they will grow to the same asy other fish but do they grow fast? X


better to get 2- they'll be more active then. & get another pictus cat- they shoal in the wild, so 2 or more will be better.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

mrkeda said:


> I saw your classified add, do they really only cost 15quid


A wholesaler I use sells them for less than £5. Fish farms in South America crossed red tailed cats with tiger shovel noses years ago to produce a hybrid for the food market. Due to hybrid vigour they grow very fast and can reach five feet easilt. The trade cost of these is a round £3.

None are really suitable for the aquatics trade unless kept by the most dedicated hobbyists with large tropical ponds. 

I really wish more shops and fish keepers were aware of the following :-

The Big Fish Campaign - INJAF


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

That's crazy, you could walk into a shop with basically pocket change and buy a monster fish :/


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Hoplo cats are nice, have 4 shoaling, don't bother my other fish & first out for the food, will take food from your hand (well mine will).

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...ternational%2Fblack-marble-hoplo.aspx;600;335


Porthole catfish

Not as brave as the hoplo's, from what I have seen of my 2,
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=p...2Fwww.liveaquaria.com%2Fimages%2Fcategories%2

Avoid Pictus catfish, they are predatory.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

*Nataliie* said:


> Ive already got 3 didmt plecs dnt want to many as i know they will get big any other fish? I already have 2 silver sharks 4 bamboo shrimp 1armid shrimp 1 molly 3 tetras


You can't go wrong Cory catfish, There many species to choose from, Some species also have mutations. 
If you want something a little bigger Hoplo catfish are nice.


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Hoplos are awesome!! Mine got to around 6-7 inches before I sold my setup

Post a pic of the tank, dimensions would be a good help also


----------

